# Adult Jack Dempsey Pair



## mfranco (Mar 24, 2016)

These are my two adult jack dempseys in my 120 high tech planted tank. They can be pretty aggressive but the rest of my fish are no push overs. My plants have held up well even with these big bruisers. Both of these JDs are >6 inches.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Top fish looks like a large Salvini...beautiful cichlids and kudos to another keeper who keeps em with plants


----------

